# Molded Raw or Chrome Suspension Parts by Krazy Kutting



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I want to re launch our selves here on Layitlow to give everyone the opportunity to get to know us. We have been in Business for over 10 Years now. We have Built and Owned a lot of top competitors from My Truck of the Year to a lot of top car contenders over the years. We have gotten to build a great Team of Cutters, Designers, Fabricators, Engravers, and Now Polishing and Dipping. Even though we do a lot of different things Here are some of the Suspension parts we offer to you. please spread the Word. Lowriding is a tight Family and your word of mouth is what keeps us in business, Thanks for taking the Time to Look .

Here is a rear end we designed and cut the reinforcement plate that we can sell you so you can weld your selves if you want to. We then Polished and Engraved it. Then shpped it to our customer.

These G Body Arms we Molded The Engraved and 2 Toned them for our customer

We can Engrave your Knock offs

B Body Arms Ext Molded and Plated Full Sets of Uppers and Lowers Selling for $900 Perfect Condition no pits no due to bad welding on our arms

Or Switch Plates starting at $50 

We can Design and Make a Hood Emplem for you as well as Fender Emblems 

These B Body Lowers were totally boxed in and reinforced like all our arms they were engraved and Plated


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We got a fresh batch in for your ready to ship this summer. Order multiple set's and we can negotiate a little.

Reinforcement plates starting at $100 ready for you to weld 1/2 inch metal not the 3/8" others use.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Get your very own 1 off Hydraulic back plates we can design it and make it for you Starting at $40 ea Chrome plated

We can also make you a custom Wishbone. We make tubular also but that is easy we are just showing you how far we can take it for you. Why not make your car look good when your out in the street.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Do you have a partial/stress points reinforce kit for gbody? ship price 93257


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

RegalLimited82 said:


> Do you have a partial/stress points reinforce kit for gbody? ship price 93257


Actually I don't have partials yet we will have some in 5 weeks Please check with us then if you are still looking for it. we will be at the Fresno show and if you are still in the need for 1 we might be able to take it to that show. We would sell it for $450 if its 3/16 steel.

Thanks again


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

mandoemex said:


> Actually I don't have partials yet we will have some in 5 weeks Please check with us then if you are still looking for it. we will be at the Fresno show and if you are still in the need for 1 we might be able to take it to that show. We would sell it for $450 if its 3/16 steel.
> 
> Thanks again


Yes would be interested, and what fresno show?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

RegalLimited82 said:


> Yes would be interested, and what fresno show?


The LRM sanctioned show in August.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> Nice work


 Thank you. I'll post more of our Hydraulics and Suspension work soon. We will be at the Los Angeles Show this weekend if anyone is interested in checking out our Product. Thanks again.


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

91 Lincoln a arms reinforced molded and chrome $?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Mr. MS Roller said:


> 91 Lincoln a arms reinforced molded and chrome $?


 Uppers and Lowers $850 We have some raw ones ready to go to chrome if you want to place the order Let me know.


----------



## Huero 65' (Aug 18, 2012)

price on chrome drums and backing plates for 63 impala? shipped to CO. 81007


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Huero 65' said:


> price on chrome drums and backing plates for 63 impala? shipped to CO. 81007


Thanks for the Order


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

A little bit of our l;test work being shipped to customers.





Please letus know if we can help you with anything


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

you do some really nice work, TTT


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

How much for a full frame wrapp?? Gonna be for a hopper


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

On our way to the El Paso show if anyone wants to come by our booth tomorrow. Ill answer questions as soon as we get back


----------



## blue87 (Jun 25, 2013)

I need some caprice backing plates


----------



## blvd_texas915 (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## KrazyLac (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm looking for some g body stress point reinforcement cut outs


----------

